# fonte da cidade (português de Portugal)



## Löwenfrau

Olá,

Preciso fazer uma tradução poética da expressão alemã "Stadtbrunnen", que significa literalmente "fonte da cidade". Trata-se das fontes públicas em que todos podiam buscar água. Algumas imagens:https://www.google.de/search?q=stad...IMn1UL_mgdAL&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=498

Gostaria de saber se a expressão usada em Portugal é exatamente assim, "fonte da cidade", ou outra. A alternativa brasileira mais de praxe seria "bica", mas não gosto de como soa para efeitos poéticos.

Contexto:

"E aquela pequena cidade ao fundo do vale ressurge novamente em minha memória [...], com a antiga fonte da cidade no meio da praça, respingando ao sol com suas cascatas como em um sonho, e onde à tarde sussurros de amor se misturam ao murmúrio da água."

Desde já obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Here and probably there: chafariz.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Vanda said:


> Here and probably there: chafariz.




Eu sempre associei chafariz a algo mais decorativo. Fontes costumam ser mais simples, em que a água não sobe aos jatos como em um chafariz, mas sim cai em cascata ou em uma única corrente por uma torneira. 

Em todo caso "buscar água na fonte..." me soa mais natural do que "buscar água no chafariz"...

Além disso, o autor não usou a palavra "Springbrunnen", geralmente usada em alemão para referir-se ao chafariz com jatos para o alto.

Estava vendo aqui, em Portugal também se fala "repuxo", não? Mas também não soa muito poético... (rs)


----------



## Tony100000

Concordo que "chafariz" seja algo mais ornamental. 
O "repuxo" é a conduta da qual sai o jacto d'água, que também se chama repuxo.

Que tal "fontanário"?


----------



## Vanda

UM dos vários tipos de chafariz. que é também chamado de fonte.


----------



## xiskxisk

No sentido de repuxo onde as pessoas iam buscar água, parece-me que bica é um bom nome.

No entanto, fontanário, fonte, chafariz ou repuxo sejam possíveis, se bem que os últimos 3 têm uma conotação mais ornamental.


----------



## anaczz

Mas nas pequenas localidades portuguesas, ao menos as que eu conheci bem, que ainda conservam esse tipo de ponto de água (alguns, atualmente ligados à rede pública de águas) chamam-no mesmo chafariz.


----------



## Tony100000

Penso que ninguém está a dizer o contrário. Um chafariz é um tipo de fonte. Eu tenho um mesmo quase à porta de casa e chamo-o de "fonte".


----------



## Löwenfrau

Na verdade, essas Stadtbrunnen são ao mesmo tempo funcionais e ornamentais. 

Creio que todas essas palavras são adequadas, então, cabe optar pela que tiver melhor qualidade poética.

Observação: o autor menciona depois que os namorados íam sussurrar junto à fonte. "Bica" não é muito romântico, nem "repuxo". "Fonte" ou "chafariz" soam melhor.

Obrigada pelas respostas.


----------



## Vanda

Exato, na linguagem literária é sempre ''junto à fonte''.


----------



## xiskxisk

Concordo, fonte é um nome genérico e sem qualquer conotação regional.


----------



## Rhetorica

Na minha opinião, a escolha óbvia é "chafariz".
"Fonte" parece-me demasiado genérico (pode referir-se a uma fonte de água natural)
"Repuxo" é ornamental
"Bica" é uma fonte tipo torneira

"Chafariz" é o nome que se dava às fontes de abastecimento público em ambiente urbano e que, com o advento da água canalizada, se tornaram hoje em dia simplesmente ornamentais - tal e qual como as "Stadtbrunnen", portanto.

(um chafariz gótico no centro histórico medieval da cidade de Torres Vedras)


----------



## Carfer

Rhetorica said:


> Na minha opinião, a escolha óbvia é "chafariz".
> "Fonte" parece-me demasiado genérico (pode referir-se a uma fonte de água natural)
> "Repuxo" é ornamental
> "Bica" é uma fonte tipo torneira
> 
> "Chafariz" é o nome que se dava às fontes de abastecimento público em ambiente urbano e que, com o advento da água canalizada, se tornaram hoje em dia simplesmente ornamentais - tal e qual como as "Stadtbrunnen", portanto.
> 
> (um chafariz gótico no centro histórico medieval da cidade de Torres Vedras)



Concordo que a designação portuguesa mais aproximada é, de facto, _'chafariz_'. Os _'chafarizes'_ unem, quase sempre, a funcionalidade à decoração e, se esse é o aspecto distintivo das '_Stadbrunnen_', então '_chafariz_' será o termo que melhor lhes corresponde. Lisboa está cheia de exemplos, desde os medievais, como o Chafariz d'El Rei ou o do Largo do Andaluz (que, no entanto, foram muito transformados), aos setecentistas, como o Chafariz da Esperança, à Estrela, o das Janelas Verdes, o de S. Sebastião da Pedreira ou o da Estrada de Benfica, que faziam parte do sistema abastecido pelo Aqueduto das Águas Livres (na wikipedia há uma lista bastante completa em  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_chafarizes_de_Lisboa). Em ambiente urbano as '_fontes_' são sobretudo decorativas (vide as do Rossio, por exemplo), frequentemente têm '_repuxos_', mas não se destinam ao abastecimento de água (os chafarizes, de resto, também perderam essa função desde que as cidades passaram a ter rede de água canalizada, mas originalmente e até há cerca de um século, era para isso que primariamente serviam). Num contexto rural, a _'fonte_' pode ser apenas uma nascente de água, cuja captação pode ser, ou não, facilitada por uma '_bica_' ou ser recolhida num tanque. '_Bica', _aliás, é o ponto de saída da água num chafariz. Quando um chafariz só tem uma tomada de água, _'bica'_ pode ser seu sinónimo. Há também inúmeras _'bicas_' em Lisboa e algumas até deram nome a bairros, como o da Bica, a ruas (Calçada da Bica Grande, Calçada da Bica Pequena) ou, inclusivamente, a um funicular, o conhecidíssimo Elevador da Bica. _'Fontes da Bica_' há umas quantas por esse país fora, o que indicia que estas designações não são rígidas e de que usamos, frequente e indiferentemente, umas e outras.
Agora, se estes nomes são poéticos e qual é no caso o melhor é outra conversa e questão inteiramente subjectiva.


----------



## Löwenfrau

> Agora, se estes nomes são poéticos e qual é no caso o melhor é outra conversa e questão inteiramente subjectiva.



À parte a questão subjectiva, há mais um detalhe, que vim tentando enfatizar na conversa: em um chafariz (ao menos no Brasil) a água sobe aos jatos, sempre sobe; em uma fonte, geralmente, ela cai em cascata ou em um único jorro, mas também pode subir aos jatos. Ou seja, "fonte" é mais genérico, e como não há como adivinhar, pelo texto, se a água sobe ou cai (uma vez que o verbo para o som da água não é mais específico do que o alemão _plätschern_, inglês _splash_), talvez "fonte" fique mais adequado.


----------



## Carfer

Löwenfrau said:


> em um chafariz (ao menos no Brasil) a água sobe aos jatos, sempre sobe;



Pois, mas em Portugal não. Um chafariz, para nós, é isto http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/ChafarizElRei1.JPG . Quando a função primária é fornecer água às pessoas não faz muito sentido projectá-la para o ar. O conceito brasileiro de chafariz parece, pois, ser diferente do nosso.


----------



## Löwenfrau

> O conceito brasileiro de chafariz parece, pois, ser diferente do nosso.



Sim, creio que fomos mudando o significado da palavra ao longo do tempo.


----------



## Vanda

Você está limitando o chafariz brasileiro, Lowe. Nunca visitou as cidades históricas de Minas?  Um chafariz típico mineiro, que, pra ser honestos, temos que dizer 'português', visto que foram eles que o fizeram/elaboraram/trouxeram o modelo (veja nas fotos), peguei os de Ouro Preto por serem os mais famosos.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Você está limitando o chafariz brasileiro, Lowe. Nunca visitou as cidades históricas de Minas?  Um chafariz típico mineiro, que, pra ser honestos, temos que dizer 'português', visto que foram eles que o fizeram/elaboraram/trouxeram o modelo (veja nas fotos), peguei os de Ouro Preto por serem os mais famosos.


Esses são muito idênticos aos nossos, Vanda.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Vanda said:


> Você está limitando o chafariz brasileiro, Lowe. Nunca visitou as cidades históricas de Minas?  Um chafariz típico mineiro, que, pra ser honestos, temos que dizer 'português', visto que foram eles que o fizeram/elaboraram/trouxeram o modelo (veja nas fotos), peguei os de Ouro Preto por serem os mais famosos.



Não sou eu que estou limitando, são as cidades onde nasci e morei.  Estou dizendo apenas o que cresci ouvindo. Não se está certo ou errado.

É claro que em cidades onde ainda há uma tradição a nomenclatura está mais viva e próxima da original.

Mas isso é algo que acontece no Brasil: tendemos a simplificar as coisas e restringir nosso vocabulário, como aquela moça muito esperta que resolveu simplificar Machado de Assis e trocou as ocorrências da palavra "perspicácia" por "esperteza", pois segundo ela "perspicácia" está obsoleta... Mas isso é outra história.


----------



## Alentugano

Löwenfrau said:


> Não sou eu que estou limitando, são as cidades onde nasci e morei.  Estou dizendo apenas o que cresci ouvindo. Não se está certo ou errado.
> 
> É claro que em cidades onde ainda há uma tradição a nomenclatura está mais viva e próxima da original.
> 
> Mas isso é algo que acontece no Brasil: tendemos a simplificar as coisas e restringir nosso vocabulário, como aquela moça muito esperta que resolveu simplificar Machado de Assis e trocou as ocorrências da palavra "perspicácia" por "esperteza", pois segundo ela "perspicácia" está obsoleta... Mas isso é outra história.


Bem, se o teu público é brasileiro, talvez seja melhor focar-se na opinião dos falantes daí. No entanto, por curiosidade, fui checar o que diz o Aulete online (dicionário mais voltado para a norma brasileira do português, como vc deve saber) sobre o verbete "chafariz", e a primeira definição vai precisamente ao encontro do que o Carfer e a Vanda já referiram. 

(cha.fa._riz_)sm.
1. Fonte de água com várias bicas, que funciona como bebedouro ou para fornecimento público de água


Read more: http://www.aulete.com.br/chafariz#ixzz3TLCI4Yhs


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Pois, mas em Portugal não. Um chafariz, para nós, é isto http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/ChafarizElRei1.JPG



Também aqui é como se chamaria.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Alentugano said:


> Bem, se o teu público é brasileiro, talvez seja melhor focar-se na opinião dos falantes daí. No entanto, por curiosidade, fui checar o que diz o Aulete online (dicionário mais voltado para a norma brasileira do português, como vc deve saber) sobre o verbete "chafariz", e a primeira definição vai precisamente ao encontro do que o Carfer e a Vanda já referiram.
> 
> (cha.fa._riz_)sm.
> 1. Fonte de água com várias bicas, que funciona como bebedouro ou para fornecimento público de água
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.aulete.com.br/chafariz#ixzz3TLCI4Yhs






O problema (para tradução, neste caso) é o uso variado que as pessoas fazem das palavras nas diversas regiões do país. Vou pensar melhor sobre qual opção é mais "universal" no terreno nacional.

Obrigada a todos!


----------



## guihenning

Alentugano said:


> (cha.fa._riz_)sm.
> 1. Fonte de água com várias bicas, que funciona como bebedouro ou para fornecimento público de água



O dicionário da Porto Editora, essencialmente português, também condiz basicamente com o Aulete:

chafariz
nome masculino
fontanário,por vezes com características ornamentais, com uma ou mais bicas para abastecimento público de água.

(do árabe vulgar çahrij, por _cihrij, _«cisterna; bebedouro»)


----------



## Löwenfrau

guihenning said:


> fontanário



Essa palavra é muito bonita... e mais precisa do que "fonte".


----------



## Löwenfrau

Só uma curiosidade: no google images, digitando "fontanário" e "chafariz", os resultados apresentam certa diferença no todo:

chafariz: https://www.google.com.br/search?ne...msedr...0...1c.1.62.img..3.5.1146.rF2zVMDMkcc

fontanário: https://www.google.com.br/search?ne...msedr...0...1c.1.62.img..9.7.1391.bi_LUxKA4IM

Estatisticamente, "chafariz" levou àqueles com jatos d'água para cima, e "fontanário" apresentou bicas menores, com uma torneira ou água caindo em cascata.


----------



## Vanda

Mas você já viu que depende de como digitar no google. Por exemplo, eu te mostrei os chafarizes das cidades históricas construídos pelos portugueses no século 18, como este da casa de Marília de Dirceu. 
Portanto, a menos que coloque uma foto, cada pessoa vai imaginar uma fonte, um chafariz, como aquele que já conhece por tal nome.


----------

